# Lamb again!



## normanaj (Sep 19, 2020)

No "chunks" this time.This time we have "butterflied" leg of lamb...looks like big chunks to me but larger and more fat and only $5.99lb!.Because of the shape I decided to roll and tie.Fresh rosemary,thyme and basil from the garden on the inside and spog on the outside.Will post after smoke pics tomorrow.Can't wait!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 19, 2020)

Heck yea! I missed a sale last week on the same thing at Aldi. I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 19, 2020)

Can't wait for the finished product!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2020)

Dang that looks good!
We just love lamb, but don’t buy it too often, because it’s very expensive down here.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 20, 2020)

Dang'it man, where's the goods, the finished product?
You just a teasing and not a pleasing.


----------



## normanaj (Sep 21, 2020)

Had some issues yesterday afternoon but better late than never!For some reason the picture of the plated meal will not upload,but sides were red tater wedges with the same garden herbs as the lamb and peas.I kinda like it a little more on the rarer side but gotta please the better half...trust me it was still super tender and juicy.


----------

